# Help gun is jammed with a live shell!!!



## Skinner 2

GVDocHoliday said:


> Watch this video:
> 
> Trigger group removal starts at 1:50, insanely easy.


This is a 12year old posting. I hope it' unharmed by now.


----------



## fanrwing

I also read through the thread before realizing it was 12 years old. One thing did stick out, the OP is Leary of taking the trigger assembly apart since he has never done it. That tells me he has never cleaned it. Never cleaned it and doesn’t know how to disassemble it, can’t figure out why he is having a problem.


----------



## miruss

The video is not going to work the bolt will not move back!!!! Actually had this happen to me with my sp-10 had to take it to a gun smith they fixed it But showed me what was wrong









IF YOU SEE PIN #79 that comes out a little and catches trust me when i say no matter how hard you pull or push that bolt isn't going to open!! Really sucks on opening day of early goose season!!


----------

